# Hello



## wisivoxi (Dec 27, 2019)

new member here, looking forward to this excellent forum!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome to IMF.  Let me know if you have any questions.  Dig in, lots of info and good people here.


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Greetings ~ welcome aboard -OD


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome to IMF! If you have questions feel free to ask away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2019)

wisivoxi said:


> new member here, looking forward to this excellent forum!



Welcome!


----------



## REHH (Dec 29, 2019)

Welcome to ironmag


----------



## Pcushion (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey man basicstero.ws welcomes you to IMF. Feel free to post questions on our thread. Have fun


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## adhome01 (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

